
Nonprofit Community Stands Together to Protect .ORG - anigbrowl
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/11/nonprofit-community-stands-together-protect-org
======
dang
The main thread is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21611677](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21611677),
and this post is also discussed there.

